# NDT - Ultrasonic Testing



## komandro (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتو
أري منكم مساعدة بسيطة اذا كان ممكن!
انا أبحث عن كتب و أختبارات NDT - Ultrasonic Testing
اللي عنده أو يعرف احد عنده يتكرم بالرد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر:12:


----------



## moneebhamid (27 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/mM4KDHVs/23793495-Introduction-to-Ultra.htm


----------

